# Händler in Wiesbaden



## Zarathustra014 (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Für mich wird es Zeit sich ein neues Rad anzuschaffen. Da ich zum Selbstschrauben nicht geboren bin, fällt der Kauf bei einem Versender aus. 
Gibt es in Wiesbaden einen anständigen Händler?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## kimpel (25. Juli 2005)

frame factory in dotzheim, hat überwiegend steppenwolf
city bike in der innenstadt (überm alex), da gibts specialized, stevens, storck und fusion, als ich da war wg. bike kauf haben die sich allerdings stark auf die bike magazine berufen, wie gut doch ihre bikes währen (hatte damals ein stumpjumper, ein stevens f10 (glaubsch) und ein fusion, aber ka was für eins angeboten bekommen)
allmountains im westend/nähe kino arkaden, die ham cube, cannondale und rocky mountain, da habsch auch mein ams pro her, find denn laden und die mannschaft dort sehr nett und fachkundig (bi den anderen läden kann ich nur über die beratungsgespräche etwas sagen, aber die sollten eigetnlich alle ahnung ahben)

das sind so die drei die ich empfehlen kann 8das waren die einzigen  die damals auf meine mail anch einem angebot, orientiert an einem canyon, geantwortet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarathustra014 (25. Juli 2005)

Danke für die  Antwort.

Das Problem ist, daß ich mich einigermaßen auf den Händler verlassen muss. So ein wenig Beratung wäre nicht schlecht. Einmal war ich im City-Bike. Was der Verkäufer mir dort erzählte, lies mich in mich  selbst reingrinsen. 

Beim AllMountains machte ich die Erfahrung, daß es je nach Verkäufer schwankt. Zumindest das Wenige, das ich mit denen jetzt zu tun  hatte. Ich war noch in keinem Laden, um ein  Rad zu kaufen. 
Mein letztes kaufte ich beim Lauck.


----------



## Ripman (25. Juli 2005)

Hi, wenn Du mobil bist,

schau Dich mal bei Cycle Planet in Mainz um. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Torsten führt Cannondale, Spezialized, Rotwild und Fusion.
Web: Cycle Planet

Gruss

Jürgen


----------



## Zarathustra014 (25. Juli 2005)

Danke, aber da sich mein handwerkliches Geschick auf einfache Arbeiten beschränkt, hätte ich schon gerne einen Händler in der Nähe. Also einen, zu dem ich mit dem Rad hinfahren kann und dann auch weiß, wie ich wieder weg komme. 

Aber interessant scheint der Laden schon zu sein. Ich werde ihn mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.


----------



## Stefan1069 (25. Juli 2005)

Hi 

In Wiesbaden sind die drei bereits erwähnten Läden in sachen Reparatur sehr zuverlässig . Ich hatte bereits meine Räder bei City Bike und All Mountain und war zufrieden . Mein Kumpel geht immer zur Frame Factory . 
Schlecht Erfahrungen habe ich aber bisher nur bei Cycle Corner in Schierstein gemacht . 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Zarathustra014 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Ich war vorhin bei   Agresti in der Niederwaldstrasse.  Es ist ein kleiner Laden. Mountainbikes sind wohl hauptsächlich von Trek. Hat jemand mit diesem Laden schon  Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Kistenmann (3. August 2005)

War im Juni in Wiesbaden und war da bei der frame factory in Dotzheim.
Fand die sehr nett und auch kompetent. Zu anderen Geschäften kann ich Dir nix sagen.
Gruß aus HH,
Ingo


----------



## Auge1980 (4. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr ein neues Bike (Specialized Stumpjumper FSR) in Wiesbaden bei City Bike gekauft.

Ich war/bin mit dem Service dort absolut zufrieden.

Ich konnte mir das Fahrrad so umgestallten wie ich wollte (Teile - Laufräder, Bremsen, Kurbel, Shifter etc. wurde alles gegen die Orginal Teile ausgetauscht und damit verrechnet !!!!!! - dass war für mich die absolute Kaufentscheidung, weil dass die meisten Händler nicht / oder nur ungerne machen - meine Erfahrung)

Des weiteren bekommste Du den Austausch von Teilen (falls Du dein Bike mal umrüsten möchtest dort kostenlos gemacht).

Also ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen.


----------



## trekkinger (4. August 2005)

Kann *Frame-Factory* in Dotzheim auch empfehlen.

In Biebrich gibt es auch einen Fahrradhändler der ganz gut sein soll.
*Ambrosius* heisst der.

http://www.frame-factory.de/

http://www.fahrrad-ambrosius.de/


----------



## Eru (11. August 2005)

Hi...

Durch meine Vereinserfahrung habe ich Kontakte zu einigen Läden in Wiesbaden, aber ich muss sagen, dass aufgrund meines Wohnsitzes in Dotzheim mir Michael Zischner von der Frame Factory schon richtig ans Herz gewachsen ist und er hat zu den Steppenwolf-Rädern auch eine preisliche Alternative zu bieten (was bei kleineren Händlern eher Mangelware ist!).

zZ ist Michael selbst zwar im Urlaub, aber Frank ist im Laden und mir der liebste der Aushilfsschrauber (hat echt super Ahnung und für mich immer ein offenes Ohr zum Fachsimpeln) 

Mit City-Bike bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, habe aber selbst eher nicht so den Draht zum Daniel (Chef), sondern finde den Stefan ganz o.k. (Schrauber)
Allerdings habe ich vom Daniel noch nie ein Verkaufsgespräch gehört. (Specialized, Stevens)

Vom BikeMax kenne ich den Herrn Niebeling (Fahrradabteilung) und den Oli aus der Werkstatt. Oli ist immer gut drauf (kleiner dunkelhaariger ca. 168 cm), aber nicht im Verkauf. (Scott, Focus + Voitl)

R&R Fahrzeuge Radsport Reitz (Kahle Mühle / Saarstraße) ist auch noch interessant, da ShimanoCenter. Aber ich komme mit dem Herrn Maul (Hr.Reitz jr. eher in der Werkstatt) nicht so zurecht. (Cannondale, Stevens)

Ganz wunderbar rührend ist auch das Ehepaar Schumacher vom Ambrosius aus der Mainstr. in Biebrich, hier findest du BergaMont-Bikes

AllMountains in der Blücherstraße hat Cube, Cannondale + Rocky Mountains.

Möchtest du Trek, Merida + Centurion, dann bist du beim Fahrrad Lauck in Medenbach (An den drei Weiden - Bus 21 nach Wildsachsen) richtig.

Die besten Erfahrungen mit den Werkstätten habe ich gemacht bei FrameFactory, City-Bike, BikeMax und Agresti, der Laden ist super für Leute, die nichts von der Stange haben oder wollen und hier kann dir wirklich (fast) Alles besorgt werden.

Gruß Eru
1. Wiesbadener Schulsportverein 1994 eV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dikl (15. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Fahrrad-Lauck gemacht.
Test-bikes übers Wochenende und so...
Beratung beurteile ich als sehr gut. 
Werkstatt und Service ist auch i.O. -Fahrrad nach Rahmenbruch/-wechsel (auf Kulanz) perfekt zusammengebaut.

Einfach mal vorbeischauen und H. Lauck selbst erleben ;-)

Gruß   Dirk


----------



## trekkinger (15. August 2005)

Stefan1069 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht Erfahrungen habe ich aber bisher nur bei Cycle Corner in Schierstein gemacht .


Bin auch nicht gerade von dem angetan. Aber hat eh dichtgemacht für´s erste. 

Fahrrad Lauck hat also Test-Bikes über´s WE. 
Kostet das was - eine Unkostenpauschale?


----------



## dikl (17. August 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch nicht gerade von dem angetan. Aber hat eh dichtgemacht für´s erste.
> 
> Fahrrad Lauck hat also Test-Bikes über´s WE.
> Kostet das was - eine Unkostenpauschale?




Bei mir net... also 0 
Ich war/bin aber auch potenzieller Käufer gewesen!!!

Für die Zeit der Reparatur meines Rahmenbruchs gab es ein 'vernünftiges' Bike als Ersatz - wie gesagt der Service stimmt!

Deswegen kaufe ich Ersatz-/Verschleißteile auch dort -vielleicht etwas teurer als im WWW. -aber für mich persönlich komme ich dabei immer besser weg (und ich schraube gerne und viel allein, aber das Gesamtpaket passt)

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???

Gruß  Dirk


----------



## febbelsroom (31. August 2005)

Hi Zarathustra014,

hast Du schon "zugeschlagen" oder bist Du noch auf der Suche nach dem _Dealer Deines Vertrauens_? Ich hab' mein Bike bei *Hottes Laden* http://www.hottesladen.de/ in Rüdesheim am Rhein gekauft. OK, ist jetzt nicht gerade in Wiesbaden, aber solltest Du mobil sein, dann findest Du bei Hotte einen kompetenten Partner, der eine ehrliche und individuelle Beratung ermöglicht.

An Bikes hat er auf jeden Fall, Specialized, Cube, div. Rotwild Frames und Canondales am Start.

Vielleicht schaust Du mal rein.

Grüße
Febbel


----------

